# Zirkumflex (^) Taste funktioniert nicht in Spielen



## belu0912 (10. Dezember 2008)

Einen wunderschönen,
ich kann bei Spielen (z.B. Oblivion und Two Worlds) die Konsole mit Hilfe der Zirkumflex Taste nicht öffnen. Stumpf keine Funktion ^ wie ihr seht funktioniert die jedoch.
Da ich des Lesens mächtig bin habe ich schon ein wenig gesucht und probiert...

Ja, ich habe einen Laptop (ASUS G71V mit Intel Duo P8400 und 4 GB RAM, Vista Premium)
Sämtliche zusätzlichen Tastatur-Layouts sind runter geschmissen.
Der Infrarot-Receiver ist deaktiviert
Ich habe keinen Empfänger für eine Fernbedienung o.ä. angeschlossen.
Es wurden schon sämtliche Tasten versucht

Ich wäre für andere Lösungsansätze dankbar.
mfG
Chicco


----------



## zeugs8472 (10. Dezember 2008)

belu0912 am 10.12.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen wunderschönen,
> ich kann bei Spielen (z.B. Oblivion und Two Worlds) die Konsole mit Hilfe der Zirkumflex Taste nicht öffnen. Stumpf keine Funktion ^ wie ihr seht funktioniert die jedoch.
> Da ich des Lesens mächtig bin habe ich schon ein wenig gesucht und probiert...
> 
> ...


Nicht bei allen Spielen lässt sich die Konsole einfach durch ^ öffnen oft muss sie erst aktiviert werden. zb durch den parameter -console

finde bei sonstige spielethemen ist das besser aufgehoben


----------



## belu0912 (10. Dezember 2008)

zeugs8472 am 10.12.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> belu0912 am 10.12.2008 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die Beispiele also Oblivion und Two Worlds hast Du aber schon gelesen??? Da benötigt man KEINE Aktivierung durch Parameter... also war´s nicht sehr hilfreich... 
Ich sag mal trotzdem Danke  und hoffe noch auf eine bessere (hilfreiche) Antwort...

mfG Chicco


----------



## Mothman (10. Dezember 2008)

belu0912 am 10.12.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hoffe noch auf eine bessere (hilfreiche) Antwort...


Ob die besser und hilfreicher ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber eine weitere Antwort ist es auf jeden Fall:
Hast du das hier schon gelesen.


----------



## zeugs8472 (10. Dezember 2008)

belu0912 am 10.12.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 10.12.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du selber geschrieben hast die "Beispiele Oblivion und Two Worlds". Hättest du konkret sagen sollen Oblivion und Two Worlds. Ich dachte da jetzt allgemein.
Bei manchen Spielen geht das mit der Konsole auch gar nich musst du ausprobieren und mit deim Laptop hat das nix zu tun denk ich mal kann mich aber auch täuschen wollt ja nur sagen das, dass meistens Spielabhängig ist.

Gruß Zeugs


----------



## belu0912 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mothman am 10.12.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> belu0912 am 10.12.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, habe ich schon gelesen, die dort vorgeschlagenen Sachen treffen nicht zu bzw. bringen keine Lösung :o(

mfG
Chicco


----------



## Mothman (10. Dezember 2008)

belu0912 am 10.12.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe ich schon gelesen, die dort vorgeschlagenen Sachen treffen nicht zu bzw. bringen keine Lösung :o(


Eine externe Tastatur bringt keine Lösung? Dann liegt es wohl eher an deinem Laptop, als an der einen Taste.^^
Probier halt alle Tasten aus und versuche die Taste umzulegen. Wenn da garnichts geht, dann teste ein anderes Keyboard. Vielleicht hilft ja auch ein Treiber-Update deines Mainboards.


----------

